# Straw as tortoise hide substrate



## iMatt12 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello All,

I feel my tortoises might be getting slightly cold out in the garage and although they have a big heatlamp and a heat mat (heat mat isn't in the hide) 

I have put straw in the hide and placed them in there for tonight as i think it would be warmer with the straw as "insulation?" 

Do i put it in so they scrape their way into it to keep warm or should it just be a layer on the floor that they sit on top of? 

I appreciate any replies in advance.

Thanks
Matt!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 20, 2014)

Tortoises don't generate their own body heat ike mammals do, therefore straw won't help with insulation. I would consider a heat mat if you are concerned about the cold.


----------



## iMatt12 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ah right i didn't realise that.. but the straw would keep the area slightly warmer if there was a heat mat under it for a few hours? 

thanks for your reply!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 20, 2014)

It might, I don't honestly know the insulation properties of straw, if it is a good insulator, then it should help retain warmth generated by the heat lamp. I wonder though, do you have the lamp over the hide , or is it somewhere else?


----------



## iMatt12 (Nov 20, 2014)

its somewhere else but if i was to move the heat mat and put it under the straw on a timer for few hours either over night or just before bed time then it would heat it up


----------



## dmmj (Nov 20, 2014)

I am just thinking there has to be heat, for insulation to work. It either has to be generated by the animal i.e. Dog sweater, or another source i.e. heat lamp. Of course catching fire would be a concern.


----------



## iMatt12 (Nov 20, 2014)

yeah i did wonder that also.. i'll see how i get on at the moment  thanks very much for your help and ill keep you updated


----------



## crissyshine (Nov 21, 2014)

I know that animals such as dogs, horses, pigs, etc have straw in their dog houses/pens to help keep them warm in the winter. But those animals are also mammals that generate their own body heat and the straw acts as a blanket/insulation.

For my boxie, I have a heat lamp and a heating pad for his indoor enclosure. The heating pad is a little off to the side of his hide so he won't over heat while he's sleeping in it. If he gets cold, he can always schooch over a couple inches to start getting warm.
I do unplug the heating pad at some point during the day/night because that thing gets really warm. Also, it forces him to come out and bask and see that I've put food out for him or for him to get a drink/soak so I won't have to bring him out of his hide.


----------



## Tom (Nov 21, 2014)

What species and size are we talking about?

Straw is not good to use in any capacity. Its a fire hazard under lamps or on top of heat mats, and its a mold hazard if not changed out frequently. Grass hay will work better than straw in cases like this too. You just can't let it get wet or near the heat sources.

Much better in my opinion to just make a proper insulated, heated box. Thermostats are a must. Here are some examples:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-best-night-box-design-yet.66867/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/another-night-box-thread.88966/


----------

